# Cellist needs your help!



## SophieEG (Sep 8, 2009)

My name is Sophie Gledhill and I've just started my masters in cello performance at the wonderful Eastman School of Music in Rochester, New York State, USA. I have recently been shortlisted for British Airways' 'Great Britons', a competition giving away flights to help Brits in their chosen careers. Please help a fellow musician by voting for me here!.. http://www.greatbritons.ba.com/users/101 Voting closes on 14th September 09. Without this financial help I won't be able to return to the US to complete my life-changing studies. Thank you for your help! And please spread the word!


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Sophie!

I treasure my time at Eastman. It is a great school - quite unique - incredible library.

Are you with Katz..Doane?


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Will do Sophie


----------

